# Hi



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

HI

I am new to the forum and thought that I would say hi.  

I am 31 and have been trying to conceive for a few years now.  Was originally referred to a gynae 2 years ago as I wasn't having any periods after coming off the pill.  Then got very ill and turned out that I had severe endometriosis which I didn't know about.  It had closed my bowel so I had to have a bowel resection including creation of a temporary ileostomy.  That was 15 months ago and the ileostomy is still with me as I have a recto-vaginal fistula which refuses to heal after several surgeries.

Anyway, we have been referred for IVF and told not to try to conceive naturally.  Just waiting to hear from the hospital now and I HATE waiting.  

Hope that you are well.  

xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

*WELCOME TO FF*

*sugarpielaura*

*Am so sorry to read of your problems, wish i had some proper advice  regarding your specific troubles, but i really dont i can however send you some links where you will find some support.*

*Wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here of FF as a MOD is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that  Am so glad that you have found us, hopefully you will meet like minded people that will help and support you through what can be a very hard stressful journey. There are many members here on FF with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any MOD a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow..........................................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF *CLICK HERE

(This is a breakdown of the procedure of IVF which is the same as ICSI up until the point of fertilization, With ICSI the embryologist injects one good sperm into one good egg, and repeats until all are used. So it gives them a helping hand, with IVF the eggs and sperm are left to fertilize by themselves)

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board *
CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:
You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Lou

Thank you very much for your kind and friendly reply.  Much appreciated.  Everyone seems very nice and supportive and hopefully I can be a part of that family.

Thanks again

Laura x


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

hi sugarpielaura welcome!
I also had moderate endometriosis and had surgery, not as bad as yours though, but I can empathise how painful and annoying that is.
there is a thread specific to IVF, cycle buddies and so on, personally I am on Clomid and trying "naturally" for now before considering IVF hopefully won't need it  
Good luck on your journey have a good wonder around the site I'm sure you'll find new friends and lots and lots of support, I know I did!


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Birba

Thanks for your kind words and welcome.  I hope that the clomid works well for you and that it is a success.

xx


----------



## Mrs_L (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi sugarpielaura

Sorry to hear of your complications, it must be very hard for you  

I'm currently on day 4 of my 2ww and am finding IVF very exciting, scary but very exciting 

Katy x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Katy

Wishing you all the best.  I am quite excited about the thought of IVF though scared at the same time!  So can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling!  Hope that things all work out for you.  How long does a full cycle take?

xx


----------



## Mrs_L (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi sugarpielaura,

Thank you, I've been sooooo lucky throughout my treatment so far, no side effects from the drugs and considering we started down regulation Friday 28th January, I'm surprised we are at this stage already but everyone's treatment is different, so quite hard to say how long it takes as it also depends on what treatment you have as there are different types of treatment. We had ICSI which is when they inject a single sperm into the egg, if/when it fertilises, the embryo is transferred back into you   

I'm feeling very   right now and hoping Humpty has managed to hang on in there  

Have you researched clinic's etc?

Katy x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Katy

Everything crossed for you.  That's great that you have reacted well to the drugs.

I phoned the private clinic today and have booked my fertility appointment so it is in a few weeks.

xx


----------

